# Ma première Apple Watch



## foxxy (25 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite acheter ma première Apple Watch et je me pose plusieurs questions.

- Si je prends une Apple Watch Serie 3 GPS non cellulaire, est-ce que lors de mes séances de courses, je pourrai bien suivre sur ma montre mes déplacements dans l'application map de cette Watch ? Les maps du GPS sont bien utilisables sans connexion 4G ?

- J'ai un Androïd, je sais que ça réduit beaucoup les possibilités de la Watch mais c'est exclusivement le sport qui m'intéresse sur cette montre. Ma question est : est-il possible d'activer une Watch non cellulaire via iPhone puis de s'en servir sur Androïd ou est-ce qu'il faut forcément l'option cellulaire pour la connecter à un Androïd ?

- J'ai un MAC mini, est ce que la configuration peut etre possible depuis l'OS ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,



foxxy a dit:


> mais c'est exclusivement le sport qui m'intéresse sur cette montre


question naïve : vu que seul le sport t'intéresse, pourquoi choisis-tu une AW et pas spécifiquement une montre dédiée au sport ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Pour suivre un parcours de sport map C'est pas le top , il faut une application tierce  

Mème question que Sly54


----------



## foxxy (26 Juillet 2021)

Car j'aimerais m'offrir avant cette fin d'année un iPhone mais profiter de cet été pour finir ma perte de poids.
Après, votre curiosité ne répond pas vraiment à ma question ^^

J'aimerai découvrir en même temps ma ville, courir dans toutes les ruelles et donc j'aimerais avoir la map directement sur la montre pour m'orienter en courant, sans smartphone.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2021)

foxxy a dit:


> Car j'aimerais m'offrir avant cette fin d'année un iPhone mais profiter de cet été pour finir ma perte de poids.
> Après, votre curiosité ne répond pas vraiment à ma question ^^
> 
> J'aimerai découvrir en même temps ma ville, courir dans toutes les ruelles et donc j'aimerais avoir la map directement sur la montre pour m'orienter en courant, sans smartphone.


Vous devriez aller tester la Watch en boutique , je pense que vous allez être déçu par "Map"


----------



## foxxy (27 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous devriez aller tester la Watch en boutique , je pense que vous allez être déçu par "Map"


Est ce que je pourrais avoir plus d'explications ? Latences ?
Et des réponses à mes questions ? Est ce que la map marche hors connexion ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juillet 2021)

foxxy a dit:


> Après, votre curiosité ne répond pas vraiment à ma question ^^


Disons qu'étant sportif moi même, je m'interrogeais sur ton choix (sachant que pour mes besoins, un AW ne m'irait pas du tout).




foxxy a dit:


> J'aimerai découvrir en même temps ma ville, courir dans toutes les ruelles et donc j'aimerais avoir la map directement sur la montre pour m'orienter en courant, sans smartphone.


Je sais que Garmin permet aussi de partir à la découverte puis tu peux dire à ta montre de te ramener à ton point de départ. Mais je n'ai pas testé cette fonctionnalité.

Maintenant j'arrête mon HS


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2021)

Plan n'est pas au top sur la watch , 
avec la cellulaire c'est sympa pour le GPS


----------



## foxxy (27 Juillet 2021)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien formulé ma question car les réponses sont vraiment flou.

On oublie tout et on recommence :

Si je prends la GPS et non pas la 4G, est ce que quand je cours, est ce que je peux bien suivre mes déplacements sur la montre ?
Ou il faut forcément la 4G pour ca ?
J’aimerais, quand je cours, voir ma position sur la montre directement, sans iphone ou 4G

Est ce que l’AW GPS fait ca ?
Merci


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2021)

foxxy a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien formulé ma question car les réponses sont vraiment flou.
> 
> On oublie tout et on recommence :
> 
> ...


Bonsoir ,

Voir mes réponses en couleurs


----------



## ze_random_bass (28 Juillet 2021)

foxxy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je souhaite acheter ma première Apple Watch et je me pose plusieurs questions.
> 
> - Si je prends une Apple Watch Serie 3 GPS non cellulaire, est-ce que lors de mes séances de courses, je pourrai bien suivre sur ma montre mes déplacements dans l'application map de cette Watch ? Les maps du GPS sont bien utilisables sans connexion 4G ?
> ...



Bonjour,

en fait la réponse est un NON global ! Je vais développer.

Pour la première question les cartes d’une AW ont besoin du réseau 4G et donc d’un iPhone si elle n’est pas cellulaire. De plus, comme le dit @Jura39 ce n’est pas au top sur une AW. De manière générale, les applis de maps qui utilisent le GPS ont aussi besoin du réseau pour fonctionner, sinon il faut télécharger l’intégralité de la carte sur l’appareil qu’on utilise. L’application smartphone maps.me le fait et je crois qu’il y en a d’autres.

Pour la deuxième question : ce n’est pas possible. Tu ne peux appairer une AW qu’avec un iPhone, et en Bluetooth. Pour Android, il y a d’autres modèles de montres connectées.

Pour la troisième question : pas possible non plus, du moins à ma connaissance.

En fait, pour tes besoins, ce n’est pas possible d’utiliser une Apple Watch, même cellulaire, avec autre chose qu’un iPhone et un compte Apple. C’est à la fois la force et la faiblesse de cette monte connectée. Sa force est la facilité d’utilisation et de connexion quand tu es déjà dans l’univers Apple (comme une Apple TV par exemple) et sa faiblesse est qu’elle ne sert vraiment à rien si tu n’as pas déjà d’iPhone et de compte Apple.

Désolé, a+


----------



## foxxy (30 Juillet 2021)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> en fait la réponse est un NON global ! Je vais développer.
> 
> ...


Merci pour cette réponse complète.

J'ai néanmoins une précisions à demander concernant cette phrase : "sinon il faut télécharger l’intégralité de la carte sur l’appareil qu’on utilise." C'est justement exactement ce que je recherche : télécharger la map DANS l'AW.  Qu'entendez vous par "l’appareil" ? Exclusivement l'iPhone ou l'AW aussi le permettre ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (31 Juillet 2021)

foxxy a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse complète.
> 
> J'ai néanmoins une précisions à demander concernant cette phrase : "sinon il faut télécharger l’intégralité de la carte sur l’appareil qu’on utilise." C'est justement exactement ce que je recherche : télécharger la map DANS l'AW.  Qu'entendez vous par "l’appareil" ? Exclusivement l'iPhone ou l'AW aussi le permettre ?



Bonjour,

pour compléter, j’entendais smartphone ou tablette par appareil. Par rapport à l’AW, il faut que le développeur de l’appli iPhone aie prévu aussi une appli pour l’AW. Cela fonctionne comme suit : on installe une appli sur iPhone, par exemple celle de Oui Sncf, et si c’est prévu par les développeurs, on peut aussi installer l’appli sur l’AW pour l’utiliser dessus en plus du iPhone. C’est quand même rare et il y a plus souvent des notifications qui sont possibles qu’une appli dédiée pour AW.
J’ai essayée avec maps.me, que j’ai installé sur mon iPhone, mais il n’y a pas d’appli dédiée à l’AW qui aurait pu permettre de télécharger une carte sur votre AW et donc de l’utiliser sans aucun réseau. C’est peut-être possible avec d’autres applis qui ont bénéficié de plus de développement ou dont l’équipe a fait d’autres choix que celle de maps.me. A fouiller donc !

a+


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2021)

foxxy a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse complète.
> 
> J'ai néanmoins une précisions à demander concernant cette phrase : "sinon il faut télécharger l’intégralité de la carte sur l’appareil qu’on utilise." C'est justement exactement ce que je recherche : télécharger la map DANS l'AW.  Qu'entendez vous par "l’appareil" ? Exclusivement l'iPhone ou l'AW aussi le permettre ?


Il n'existe pas d'application qui charge une carte sur l'Apple Watch. L'application plan que j'utilise sur mon Apple Watch première génération me guide pour un tracé en vibrant quand il est temps de tourner et me met une grosse flèche  à droite ou à gauche. C'est très limité, mais que demander de plus sur un écran si petit ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)

Pour une utilisation très sportive avec carte , il ne faut prendre une Apple Watch


----------



## foxxy (31 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Il n'existe pas d'application qui charge une carte sur l'Apple Watch. L'application plan que j'utilise sur mon Apple Watch première génération me guide pour un tracé en vibrant quand il est temps de tourner et me met une grosse flèche  à droite ou à gauche. C'est très limité, mais que demander de plus sur un écran si petit ?


Je ne compte évidement pas prendre une AW de première génération et si l'AW Serie 6 le permettait, je l'aurai probablement prise.

Ce sont ce genre d'image qui me tentaient bien. Mais si il faut forcément avoir son iPhone à portée ou une seconde carte sim, c'est en effet pas aussi tentant que ca.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)

Il faut une application pour voir cela un peu comme celle ci
Ou celle ci









						WorkOutDoors, une app moche mais très utile pour les sportifs
					

L'application WorkOutDoors ne gagnera pas de concours de beauté. Son interface est même parfois repoussante, et son prix de 6,99 € ne fait rien pour la rendre un peu plus attirante… Mais les services qu'elle rend aux sportifs pourront la rendre indispensable !À l'instar d'Exercice dont elle est...




					www.watchgeneration.fr
				




Avec une watch , sur plan tu verra le parcours i tu rentre un point d'arrivé , sinon l'application native exercice te fera le plan de ton parcours après une course ou une randonnée , mais visible que sur l'iPhone


----------

